# The End is Near... Stargate SG-1



## Torin_Darkflight (Feb 28, 2007)

Well...soon we shall see the few final episodes of Stargate SG-1. For those who hadn't heard, Sci-Fi decided to cancel SG-1 at the end of this season, leaving only Atlantis (Which'll likely be soon to follow). Being a newly-introduced Stargate fan, it pains me to have it suddenly taken away from me like this after such a short time, after only having recently discovered it.

First Star Trek gets cancelled...and now Stargate. The dark ages of science fiction are upon us...

</overdramatic-acting>

Seriously tho, it sucks that SG-1 is being canceled. Yeah, I know that 10 years can result in some "franchise exhaustion", but SG-1 is a good series that still has a lot of life in it in my opinion.

Your thoughts?


----------

